# Trainworld or Trainland



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks I am going to be a tourist in NYC later in the summer. I'm confident my family will endour one side trip. I wonder if there is a better location to check out, particularly knowing my interest lies in Large Scale, Trainworld or Trainland. If you have thoughts or comments, I would appreciate them. Thank you.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Keep in mind that Trainland is actually not in NYC but in Lynbrook Long Island about 15 miles outside of Manhatten. Trainworld is in Brooklyn. If you have a car there is no real problem. If not, the LIRR Lynbrook station is not too far away. Brooklyn will require the subway. Trainland does stock large scale but I have found that most items come from the warehouse in Brooklyn. So, either should work but if you are looking for a specific item I would try Brooklyn. Or call ahead to check.
Oh and either way you get there, avoid rush hour.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I visited my daughter in NY a few years back and went to Trainworld. Was underwhelmed to say the least. Many people on phones taking orders. A little G scale in the back room but not very much.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I went to Trainland in Lynbrook a few years ago. The small parking lot had a 15 foot high security fence with six strands of barbed wire [3 on each side] and rolled concertina wire on the top. The roof was protected by concertina wire as well. Told me a lot about the location. I spent about $400 in cash and was required to show photo ID before they would take my money. 

Staff was not helpful or pleasant. Basically was told, "If you can find it, you can buy it". My mail order experience was less satisfactory; refused to EXCHANGE defective LGB cars. BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When there wasn't a problem, everything went well with my internet/ mail orders all was fine. If there was a problem, here is the missing part. Next time contact LGB, don't bother us.

I had similar problems from another net supplier, but they are no longer in business. Could it be because I stopped buying from them too?

I've never been to the stores, my only experience is with the remote contact.

I don't know what your plans are, but three excellent "G" gauge stores in the northeastern US are:

Charles Ro, Malden, Ma

Nicholas Smith, Broomhall, Pa (suberban Philadelphia)

Star Hobbies, Annapolis, Md

I've had excellent service from all of the above. They have large inventories on the floor and with a question they are helpful finding something in the back.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah Chuck all the ones that I stopped buying from because of issues with my orders have also gone the way of the dodo. The collective karma perhaps?

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

With Trainworld an LGB car arrived without a brake hose on on end, a small thing, but it wasn't there.

I called and later received it taped to a card. Great, but for the note attached.

Later I had a order of three items to St. Albans. They had two items which I quickly received. Nothing was said about back ordering the third. Six months later it arrived with the queen post on one of the bolsters was broken. Called, the answer was "call LGB, it's their problem, not ours".

End of my business with them. I was able to fix it, but the aditude left a lot to be desired.

What bothered me most, was that neither of these purchases were my first with either vendor. At the time, a significant amount of my inventory came from them.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chuck, I spent quite a lot with St Aubins and was happy to save on shipping requesting surface mail overseas. I would often buy several items at a time so they in their daftness would put them all in a big box which exceeded the allowable box size then send them by the most expensive shipping service possible. I am convinced they got incentives to use the more expense services. What should have cost $100 or so in shipping, cost me $500! Defeated the entire purpose of doing business with them. A nitwit could do better so I blacklisted them for 10 years then they carcked it, like the dodo. All history now...

Andrew


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Dr Rivet said:


> I went to Trainland in Lynbrook a few years ago. The small parking lot had a 15 foot high security fence with six strands of barbed wire [3 on each side] and rolled concertina wire on the top. The roof was protected by concertina wire as well. Told me a lot about the location. I spent about $400 in cash and was required to show photo ID before they would take my money.
> 
> Staff was not helpful or pleasant. Basically was told, "If you can find it, you can buy it". My mail order experience was less satisfactory; refused to EXCHANGE defective LGB cars. BEST OF LUCK.


This does not sound like the Lynbrook location (Trainland). Perhaps Brooklyn? (Trainworld) The location in Lynbrook is certainly not in a bad area.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I can still hear that brash female voice "TrainWorld, Item number". It has scarred me for life! 

751 McDonald Ave. Brooklyn, New York
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.635856,-73.9781841,3a,75y,65.95h,90.03t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sluVxoJ80aUzXpdxtoyCwuQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


293 Sunrise Highway Lynbrook, New York
https://www.google.com/maps/place/293+Sunrise+Hwy,+Lynbrook,+NY+11563/@40.6554501,-73.6678138,3a,75y,128.1h,93.2t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1szsTl1qGI6Gvt-PJnSbPbgg!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo2.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DzsTl1qGI6Gvt-PJnSbPbgg%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D130.39923%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x89c264b98676a1ab:0x222f760bf40c12d4!8m2!3d40.6552895!4d-73.6674324!6m1!1e1

The video is a year old now






Andrew


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Garratt said:


> I can still hear that brash female voice "TrainWorld, Item number". It has scarred me for life!
> 
> 751 McDonald Ave. Brooklyn, New York
> https://www.google.com/maps/@40.635...4!1sluVxoJ80aUzXpdxtoyCwuQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> ...


Andrew, thanks for clearing up the misconceptions about the Lynbrook location. Google Street View pretty much shows it as it is. A pleasant location in suburban Long Island.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

That is the location... no doubt in my mind. The exterior of the building has been redone, and the big fence is gone. Much better looking.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been to both locations, the areas are very different, but the attitude is the same. That also goes for in person or on the phone, ALL BUSINESS, if you are prepared with part numbers you will do fine on the initial order. Have never had an issue with anything, not to say it doesn't happen. If you can deal with the ATTITUDE you can find what you are looking for, and at a reasonable price. Jersey dealers are the same, just not as abrupt.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Useful comments, appreciate it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> I've been to both locations, the areas are very different, but the attitude is the same. That also goes for in person or on the phone, ALL BUSINESS, if you are prepared with part numbers you will do fine on the initial order. Have never had an issue with anything, not to say it doesn't happen. If you can deal with the ATTITUDE you can find what you are looking for, and at a reasonable price. Jersey dealers are the same, just not as abrupt.


"All business" is fine..I have no problem with that..but there is a fine-line between "all business" and "rude attitude"  I stopped ordering from Trainworld/Trainland a decade ago, because of the attitude.

Problem order: They charged me more than their advertised price in the current issue of Garden Railways. When I contacted them to let them know, the only solution was "you can return it"..I didnt want to return it! I only wanted a refund for what I was over-charged. It wasnt a ton of money, and I wanted the locomotive, so I just let it go rather than deal with the hassle of a return. (This could have been a legit mistake, but it seemed a bit fishy..)

Tried again maybe a year later..having learned the previous lesson, this time I made sure to get the price confirmed while I was on the phone placing the order..On the phone with the lady taking the order, near the end of the ordering process:

Me: "can I have the total price please?"
Order lady: "I know my job sir"

Me: (not understanding what she meant by that..saying nothing in reply..a silent pause goes by for a few seconds)

Me: "hello? still there?"
Order lady: "yes sir?"
Me: "can I have the total price please?"
Order lady: "I know my job sir"

Me: "umm..ok?" (still not getting it..then finally it sinks in..)
Me: "can I have the price of the order?"
Order lady: "I know how to do my job"
Me: "cancel the order..good bye."

She refused to give me the price! because she "knew her job" and apparently was incapable of making a mistake, so I had no right to question her..wow.

never ordered from them again, and never will..

Scot


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

You know, with all the amazing things that NYC offers, theatres, museums, restaurants, people watching, etc., I cannot imagine taking the time to go to TW. Even old FOA Schwartz was more likely to wow than TW. jus sayin

I have done business wit TW NJ since 1986.
All of the above is true.
They used to have superb competitive pricing , so the attitude is less tolerable by far.


I agree about Star and Nicholas Smith, but neither is competitively priced.

With a bit of work, once can find a bit better new retail prices. and pleasantness. 

I have the same reaction to the charmer answering the phone, but, they ARE imho competent, and a little civility and gratefulness on my end usually makes those folks very willing to please.

I have had a couple of missing items, missing bucket and spigot on the original CONOCO LGB tank car, it was promptly and courteously sent. That was about 1988.

Bought an NOS 2051s which advertised as new, was probably a returned item. I arrived with one dim headlamp and, a broken handrail under the cab window. When I asked for a handrail to replace the broken one, I was asked for a photo of a broken hand rail! Nothing like making things easy for a customer with a damaged item......

I have from time to time received my LGB boxes crushed due to careless packing. 

I have spent many thousands with TW, and at one time happily so.

TW was an amazing place when walthers had a death grip on most other distributors. There was a time when TW bought old stock, closed them out, and made LGB affordable, (even hordable!!! LOL). 

In Denver, there is Caboose Hobbies, still pretty amazing, but less so than ten yrs ago. But they were full retail, and a walthers distributor. I had no qualms about saving 40-60% and foregoing the local merchant, one I had also done business since 1970!

WIth Marklin, more careful and limited production , dealers dropping, and the demise in general of people who have trains as an interest and disposable $$$$, and Walthers, presently I think the days of really affordable LGB are gone, but for the used market.

They are , I believe high volume, low service, somewhat low prices, and, simply, to geared to help, only to process and ship, which sans problems, they do well, and, reflect modern sales. FWIW, I recently bought a new BMW, and was treated with rudeness, disorganized communication and delivery and generally poorly as the old Murray Motors dealership has been purchased by a big, low end national dealer, Sonic.
I know how the other half lives, and it sucks.......

OTOH, Costco rocks when there is a problem.

Its top down management that sets the tone with employees. 
if I sold to geezers, (as a large part of the train world)
, I might be a bit more old school in service.
I guess if you have Sopranos as your customers, the 'tude is to be expected.......


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

via email today !

doug c


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug C said:


> via email today !
> 
> doug c


Nice to give you a whole days notice


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually I was reminded that Ken B. originally posted this Oct. 9th on another forum as a thread, when I popped in there to post if not already done. 

Not too many peoples will travel many miles to attend a store 'minor event'. 

IF Ron is travelling around, maybe he will be this years embedded manufacturer rep at the regional LS reseller booth, at our ST'17. 


Plausible as Piko had their product&sales mgr embedded at the booth for day 1 of ST'16. He seemed to have a great time visiting with potential and existing consumers of their product line. 



doug c


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Scotty People pay extra to have that New York Attitude (NYA) in stores. It adds to the ambiance. Same thing in taxi cabs and on the subway, you expect to have the NYA thrown at you every day.

If New York did not have NYA, then it would be just like Peoria, and I have nothing against Peoria but it does not have an attitude.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

*That Bad?*

Wow..

I have been ordering from trainworld for a long time. My first order with them was years ago, when Bachmann started producing G-Scale. I had ordered 6 of the PRR passenger starter sets. When they arrived at my house, I opened them up.. and every single one of them were bad! Bachmann didn't wait for the paint to dry, and it was all pealing and coming off. I contacted trainworld and asked for a refund, I heard a huff, once I said all 6 sets, but had no problem sending them back for a refund.

Even with my HO scale, I had a few issues, like when they sold me a used HO Scale MTH SD70-2 that was so broken I don't know how they thought it was new. I called them, explained the situation, they apologized and replaced it, even paid to have it sent back. Other issue was I bought an MTH F3 A & B set, within 5 mins the B unit died. I emailed them couldn't get a response, was told to contact MTH and well you all know what it's like trying to contact MTH.. So I contacted trainworld again, and started complaining, they took the item back, even tested the new one and sent it. 

Recent problem, I ordered my Piko Digital B&O set from them last wednesday, thursday they are calling me telling me they were out of stock if I'd like something else.. my response was. umm.. NO I wanted that set, so I email saying cancelled. They cancelled.

I'm happy with their service and price, in fact, Just ordered 2 straight pieces of Piko track and a PRR Baggage car, ordered it yesterday and it shipped today. Should have it Wednesday.

I still shop with them, because If I do have a problem they usually take care of it. They know there is Social Media out there (facebook, etc) and they don't want you posting.

For the above comment, I posted on MTH's facebook about my F3 asking what they were going to do to fix the problem.. they blocked me. LOL.. so yeah no more MTH.

As far as Nicholas Smith Trains.. I've had more problems. I placed an order for an HO MTH F3A, on the web-site it was priced $229.00 It arrived with a nice big price tag of $190.00. I emailed them a few times about it, and never heard 1 thing from them. So I order from trainworld before Nicholas Smith Trains.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe it's because I was born and raised in the NYC area (Long Island) that I am use to certain business attitudes. That doesn't excuse them but I have not had an issue with Trainword/Trainland, either ordering online or visiting Trainland on LI. One great thing is that if I order in the am I will usually get the order delivered the next day since the Brooklyn warehouse ships right to a central LI UPS location that evening and it's on the truck to me the next am. I just purchased 3 of the PIKO passenger cars on sale at $39.95 each and that's exactly what happened. Quite a bargain too!


----------



## attaboy (Oct 26, 2016)

Well, I never been East of the Mississippi, but the *NYA* is not lost on me. Brooklyn is infamous for a string of photographic equipment retailers operating under various monikers. I went though this a couple of times .. never never again. They advertise incredibly competitive (cheap) prices to get you hooked into ordering, and then ... wait wait excuses excuses etc etc ad nauseum. So while not train related, your experiences posted here sounded so familiar/similar I thought I'd just chime in with my two cents about the *NYA*. So now it's just Amazon, evilbay, or the venerable B & H for that stuff. Cheers!


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

*Nice Bargain*



backyardRR said:


> Maybe it's because I was born and raised in the NYC area (Long Island) that I am use to certain business attitudes. That doesn't excuse them but I have not had an issue with Trainword/Trainland, either ordering online or visiting Trainland on LI. One great thing is that if I order in the am I will usually get the order delivered the next day since the Brooklyn warehouse ships right to a central LI UPS location that evening and it's on the truck to me the next am. I just purchased 3 of the PIKO passenger cars on sale at $39.95 each and that's exactly what happened. Quite a bargain too!


You lucky devil. I saw where they had some of the Piko Cars for $39.95, did you order Southern? Of course I had to pay $87.95 for mine!!! BLAH 


Steve


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes Steve, the cars are Southern. Those were the only road name on sale. At some point I may repaint but it is not important to me. Unlike my indoors HO (New York Central 1960's), I am just looking for an overall look and feel with my outdoors G.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

I had to revisit this page, because I have placed 3 orders with them the last week and my opinion has changed! They are back to their old normal self. First, they changed their return policy!!! LOL

Here is a wrap up of my last 3 orders from them.

Ordered 2 pieces of straight track and a Piko Wood Baggage car. - Wood baggage car came broken.
Ordered 1 Piko Mogul - Of course it's not working right needs to go back - Trainworld will do nothing!
Ordered 1 Piko Combo car and 2 Piko Coaches - 1 Coach broken fixed by me.

They are TERRIBLE! I will not shop with them again. I contacted them by email about the Mogul and it's the same thing. Piko likes to handle their own warranty work. Okay trainworld, I have talked to Piko and they are not doing anything about it! I'm about to fight the charges with my bank.

So now I need to find a new place to shop so I can buy my PRR camelback loco.

Steve


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

One of the Trainland/Trainworld principles, Ken Bianco, posts on LargeScaleCentral. I realize that these posts are mostly sales pitches but everyone's concerns about their policies, etc. may get his attention on that forum site. IMHO


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey all!! I'm updating my review of Trainworld!!

Thursday I placed an order for about $865.00 (since I'm getting into G-Scale I need stuff!!!) 2 Days later, I needed a few more things placed another order for $87.00. They are having a TURKEY16 Sale 10% off. 

Guess what!!! I get an email today, around 3:30pm stating my first order was cancelled, with NO REASON! So I called them and spoke to Anthony... He put me on hold while he checked around to find out why it was cancelled, he got back on the phone and said he didn't know why it was cancelled. I then questioned if it was cancelled because of my problems with the Mogul. He didn't know.. So anyways.. I said.. Anthony.. I placed another order Saturday.. could you bring that one up.. and he did. I said.. you know what. Cancel that one to. It's obvious you don't want my business. So I will spend my $900 somewhere else. And guess what people. I did!!!!

I will no longer shop with trainworld, not in a million years!

Steve


----------



## Michael789 (Sep 3, 2016)

2poor4Gscale said:


> I had to revisit this page, because I have placed 3 orders with them the last week and my opinion has changed! They are back to their old normal self. First, they changed their return policy!!! LOL
> 
> Here is a wrap up of my last 3 orders from them.
> 
> ...


What exactly did Piko America say to you? Piko has been top notch in my book. I don't like every product they make, but they always take care of any issue that pops up. (In fact they will not ship a box with the slightest dent or damaged car so if you are getting something in iffy shape, it's either UPS or someone other than Piko.) Piko does like to handle all warranty work... that is actually a great thing. And they answer their phones! Some shops have told me they will immediately replace any Piko issue you might have with brand new, identical Piko products specifically because they know Piko will make it right.

I sometimes wonder what luck others have... I have TONS of Piko product and have never had a any issues.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not Piko, clearly. If it arrives at a dealer without damage, and you get it from the dealer damaged, it has nothing to do with Piko.

Why should Piko America get involved? The only way they would is if they received so many complaints about the dealer they would consider not selling to them.

Sure, that's really likely.

No one is complaining about Piko!

Greg


----------



## Michael789 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hmm... In all honesty I have only ordered from trainworld once. The items arrived in good shape and they even called to make sure I ordered the correct things. (3 n scale items and 1g scale)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't this another old thread (2016) ? Surely Piko may have changed by now!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, and the issue had nothing to do with Piko either.

Starting your forum "career" by dredging up old threads and not thinking things through thoroughly is not you best foot forward.

Greg


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

The thing i like about Trainworld,, they respond to my emails within a days time. And their website has it together. Robby at RLD is also great to deal with.


----------

